# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Custom Cubbies Builders Melbourne west

## Fr_303

Hi 
Does anyone know of any one that builds ans sells custom made cubby kits in the western/ northern suburbs.
No time to build one from scratch so looking for someone who can build me a basic 2400 x 1500 small cubby.  
Thanks

----------

